# Margate Redcliffe 13/2 late afternoon to early evening



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi will be launching at Margate at 4-4.30pm targetting squire and sweetlip on bait on the shallow reefs 100-200m offshore in 10ft of water, hopefully will be landing at 7.30pm if the fish dont co-operate I will head up towards Redcliffe and fish a little longer.
Conditions appear to be very good with a managable swell and a high tide around 7pm.
If interested get in touch


----------

